# Full Time Liveaboard/Houseboat Living in NJ



## kseyffart (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, I am currently looking into options to live on a houseboat full time in New Jersey, preferably in Ocean County. I have been looking for rules/regulations to see if this is even a possibility due to the fact that winters can get tough here. Does anyone know what the rules and regulations are for doing this in the state of New Jersey are? Is anyone currently doing this, if so what has been your experience? And does anyone know of marinas along the jersey shore (more specifically in Ocean County) that allow such a thing?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

There used to be a couple of houseboats near Johnson Bro's Marina, point pleasant, Just off the canal.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

It already feels like winter here in the People's Republic of Maryland - why on earth would you want to be a live-aboard in New Jersey. Damned cold there in the winter, and those houseboats are not at all well insulated. I have a friend that lived on her 51 footer in the Bohemia River, Maryland, and she said winters were absolutely brutal. Now she lives in Hilton Head South Carolina and says winters are still too cold. She's looking seriously at south Florida now, or maybe the Bahamas.

All the best,

Gary


----------

